# Skewb Blindfold



## IQubic (Jun 13, 2016)

Anyone know how to solve the Skewb Blindfolded? I've been thinking about this for quite a while and I've gotten nowhere with this. It's quite challenging for me to visualize how to do this.


----------



## Yetiowin (Jun 13, 2016)

I would imagine you just one-look it. You can track for the first face and then do CLL.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 13, 2016)

IQubic said:


> Anyone know how to solve the Skewb Blindfolded? I've been thinking about this for quite a while and I've gotten nowhere with this. It's quite challenging for me to visualize how to do this.


Yea pretty much one looking
Using Sarah's advanced/NS
plan the layer in your head and predict the alg
if you know eg2 as well(I don't think anyone does) it will be even easier since you only need to plan a side


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 14, 2016)

It's possible with a BLD-style method, but quite difficult. I did it a few years back and I'm pretty sure at least a couple of other people have too (CHJ?). The problem is the permutation of one set of corners being tied to the orientation of the other set, so you'll need a way to deal with that if you go for this approach. Or do speed-BLD as others have said.


----------



## IQubic (Jun 14, 2016)

bobthegiraffemonekey, what was your method for skewb blind? Do you think you could recall it?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 14, 2016)

Can't help much, sorry, it was a few years ago and I only did it until I got a success. Some tricks to deal with the corners which I can't remember, and obvious algs for the rest. I guess you'd want a corner 3-cycle which twists one corner in the other orbit, and a corner double 2-cycle which preserves orientation.

If you can solve CP in 1-2 moves, it might be better to trace pieces through that and memo from there.


----------



## Jacck (Jun 14, 2016)

I've done it with a little one-looking, I'll try to explain it:
(I'm not sure about the notation, but I think you will get the idea with the algs.)

The one-looking part is, that you will normally get all corners in their correct place with only one turn (sometimes you will need two turns, then it's harder).
I one-look this turn and start with it at the begin of the solve.

Then I orientate the corners with e.g. (L F R) *3. That turns 3 corners counterclockwise (found that alg last summer). I "pair" the corners useful while memorizing to avoid a lot of setup-moves (or skewb-rotating). If you turn B after the alg and reverse it (+ B'), you will have only 2 corners twisted, one cw and the other ccw. You can also do: (L F' L' F) *2 x (L F' L' F) *2 x'

Next are the centers with an alg that I found in a tutorial and that I'm using for sighted solves, too:
B' R B R' x2 B' R B R' (x2)
It cycles three centers and you will need only 1-move-setups (+ skewb-rotations).

OK, the one-look-part is not a system, but it is surely easier to one-look one turn than to one-look a layer. I'm really bad in one-looking even only for one turn, but it worked for me. And it is a slowcuber-method: not very fast but quite easy to learn - perfect, if you just want to have a success.


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 16, 2016)

Every skewb position can be reduced to a sledges-only case with at most two moves. I do that.


----------

